

Wireless electric vehicle charging - acd
http://www.qualcomm.com/solutions/wireless-charging/qualcomm-halo

======
samstave
What i would love to see is an inductive cable run in the middle of each lane
on the highway. You simply drive over the power source and get a continual
charge as you drive along the freeway...

Can anyone tell me how this will cause cancer/kill children?

